
'Fiction is outperforming reality': how YouTube's algorithm distorts truth - charlysl
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/02/how-youtubes-algorithm-distorts-truth
======
Manheim
Regardless of Youtube's intentions for running their distribution algorithms
as they do, they obviously have the same problem as everyone else running user
generated content platforms. It must be possible to fix this, but I don't
think they manage to solve it themselves. Societies should start to pay
attention to these operations as they do in more traditional industries.

